# Should I get MSN Messenger???



## iPenguin (Aug 20, 2001)

Some of my friends tell me that I should get MSN Messenger so we can chat...

For some reason I don't really want to download it but at the same time I want to...

Can anyone help me...

(By the way I've never used instant messaging services before so it seems kinda scary...   That's probably why I don't want to get it...)

Thanks!


----------



## endian (Aug 20, 2001)

get Fire - it has MSN support, plus AIM, ICQ, Yahoo and others.

www.epicware.com


----------



## AdmiralAK (Aug 20, 2001)

I have fire it's cool  (well at least until all the companies get their individual ones out, I prefer the individual ones more).

here is what I think, (and I speak from experience since I have tried them all out )

MSN: No, do not get it.  It's not worth the trouble, better messneging services exist out there.  Two thumbs down.

Yahoo: I like yahoo, it's pretty good.  Infact it is the one I use all the time.  It's got an invisible "status" as well so if you want to be online but dont want anyone else to know you can do it 

ICQ: ICQ is pretty good too, and it's got a good file transfer system as well.  It's my secondary messenging service.

AIM: One thumb down for this.  It's alright but not the best one out there.  Plus it's AOL lol...


Odigo: I have seen better and faster messenging services than odigo.  The only good thing about it is that you can see people that are in the same page as you are, so conceivably if you have a question you can ask someone.


Hope this helps 


Admiral


----------



## tismey (Aug 21, 2001)

If all your mates are on MSN, then it makes sense to go with something that you can use to communicate with them. The Admiral makes some valid points re: the different protocols, but if they're already set up on MSN then you need something that will work on that service. 

I second the votes cast for Fire. It looks great, it's stable and it stores all your buddy information locally (unlike MSN Messenger) , so if MSN have a problem like thy did recently, then you won't have to laboriously go through and recreate your buddy lists.

Admiral - you really prefer having lots of separate IM clients than using just the one for all the protocols?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Aug 21, 2001)

If I used all of the protocols I would like fire better 
But most of the time I only use Yahoo, or ICQ or yahoo + ICQ at the same time  ...  I guess my main quarel with fire is the aesthetic part.  It doesnt look as nice as Yahoo or ICQ... (MSN messenger is buttugly --fire is an improvement )


Admiral


----------



## iPenguin (Aug 21, 2001)

Ok so it's been established that MSN messenger sucks, and practically anything else is better...

All my friends use MSN, so I wouldn't need all the different options in Fire (or the other messaging services...). Anything that only does MSN that isn't MSN Messenger?? (Probably not... )


----------



## AdmiralAK (Aug 21, 2001)

LOL your friends probably have PeeCees.  My PC friends use it and say they like it... maybe its a bill gates spell 

You can get MSN messenger but its a classic application.  As far as I know it has not been carbonized yet.


----------



## tismey (Aug 22, 2001)

I saw it on Versiontracker last week, or something. It's only a beta, and I've not use it, but it IS available in Carbon.

I'd download that and Fire and see which one you like best. They're both freeware, neither are very big d/ls, so you won't have lost anything. And chances are that the MSN one will look horrible


----------



## iPenguin (Aug 22, 2001)

MSN Messenger is carbonized and it's even on Apple's OS X downloads page...

Yup! All my friends are on Pee-C's, and do you believe it, when I was getting my first computer they almost convinced me to join their ranks and buy a Pee-C... 

Thank God my mom doesn't know how to use a Pee-C, and made me get an iMac... 

(Probably the only time you'll hear a 14 year old say thank god for their Mom!  )


----------

